# Shaved Corgi



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Question for all the groomers, over the summer I was left my mothers dog after she passed away and my step father had him shaved into a lion cut. Have you done many Corgis? He didn't have matted hair or anything he just thought he needed to be cooled off. I was embarrassed for the dog!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have shaved corgies before. I have one that comes in that has really long fluffy hair and she gets shaved every 2-3 monthes. This is really common where I live (Florida), whether or not its true, the owners believe that their dogs are hot.
No need to be embarrased.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Do they get the lion cut? This was the first time the dog was shaved and he is 11yrs we live in CT.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Corgis aren't supposed to be shaved down. Their double coat insulates them from the heat and the cold, and protects them from the sun. Even though Shippo is a fluffy, I would never think of shaving him down. Instead, I just brush him daily to get the dead undercoat out. With a regular corgi, you only need to brush them a few times a week to keep their coat working to protect them - there's no need to shave them.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never experienced a Corgi being shaved, but we did have one man bring in his two Labradors to she shaved. That boggled my mind. I mean, _Labradors_. Come on. 
There is also someone who used to bring in their Corgi/Border Collie/American Eskimo/Husky/who knows what in to be shaved. It had short stubby legs like a Corgi, a head like a Border Collie, and a coat like a Husky. They couldn't "keep up with the coat".  That dog had less coat than Chloe...a weekly brushing would have kept out any mats!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Corgis aren't supposed to be shaved down. Their double coat insulates them from the heat and the cold, and protects them from the sun. Even though Shippo is a fluffy, I would never think of shaving him down. Instead, I just brush him daily to get the dead undercoat out. With a regular corgi, you only need to brush them a few times a week to keep their coat working to protect them - there's no need to shave them.


It only took one look to see that Theo shouldn't have been shaved down, I almost fell over!



blackrose said:


> I've never experienced a Corgi being shaved, but we did have one man bring in his two Labradors to she shaved. That boggled my mind. I mean, _Labradors_. Come on.
> There is also someone who used to bring in their Corgi/Border Collie/American Eskimo/Husky/who knows what in to be shaved. It had short stubby legs like a Corgi, a head like a Border Collie, and a coat like a Husky. They couldn't "keep up with the coat".  That dog had less coat than Chloe...a weekly brushing would have kept out any mats!


I couldn't imagine shaving labs, you must see it all being a groomer?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

To me that would be like shaving Halo down.. just wrong. lol

Although I don't get the shaving of a Golden either. Three came in last week and I couldn't believe the owners wanted their pretty coats shaved.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

When the weather starts to get warmer I am going to have to start guarding the Corgi to prevent this kinda thing from happening again!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have shaved quite a few corgi's. It all boils down to what the owners want, as long as its not harming the dog. I won't go shorter than a 7 blade though. I have shaved huskies, border collies, labs, and yes, even a beagle. Some people just don't have the time or want to brush and comb coats, and can't deal with shedding hair all over. As long as precautions are taken in the hot weather for sunburn and heat exhaustion, I see nothing wrong with it. Lets face it, these are generally house dogs, and they don't "need" that coat for protection. They aren't out in the field herding and running thru brush, etc. They are in heated and air conditioned homes. I think many breeds look "ugly" shaved down, but then I think many breeds look ugly in many other owner specified haircuts too..lol I don't have to look at the dog every day.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

A shaved Lab? My dad's lab had surgery and had the majority of his back shaved. Come to find out Labs aren't seasonal shedders they shed 24/7 which meant that we had tiny little lab hairs ALL over the place and the hurt too. I would much rather of had long lab hairs poking me than short stubby shaved ones.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Graco22 said:


> I have shaved quite a few corgi's. It all boils down to what the owners want, as long as its not harming the dog. I won't go shorter than a 7 blade though. I have shaved huskies, border collies, labs, and yes, even a beagle. Some people just don't have the time or want to brush and comb coats, and can't deal with shedding hair all over. As long as precautions are taken in the hot weather for sunburn and heat exhaustion, I see nothing wrong with it. Lets face it, these are generally house dogs, and they don't "need" that coat for protection. They aren't out in the field herding and running thru brush, etc. They are in heated and air conditioned homes. I think many breeds look "ugly" shaved down, but then I think many breeds look ugly in many other owner specified haircuts too..lol I don't have to look at the dog every day.


True... I guess I'd never dream of shaving my corgi, because he's outside a lot with me when we hike and travel, etc. If I were to shave him he'd end up with a sunburn or heat exhaustion or something.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Alot of people will shave off their dogs, no matter what breed it is. They might not like the long shedding fur, or might have allergies, so keeping the dog short can help in reducing allergins (as they can keep the dog cleaner), or they think it keeps the dog cooler. 

I don't mind shaving them off either, regardless of breed, but especially in the case of long haired, double coat dogs, I give them a forewarning that the coat may not come in the same for a long time. Some still shave them short, but others opt for scissoring, so that the undercoat isn't 'destroyed'. 

For labs, and the like, I find that taking the coat off with either a 4 or 5 blade backwards makes for a wonderfully smooth appearance, as well. I don't like sending dogs home choppy looking, especially if its a simple kennel cut, so they get a backwards cut. I remember when I first started doing that to the dogs too...the owners loved how smooth it was, and started sending all their friends labs to me...


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Where i work, someone came in and wanted their Bulldog shaved.... we did it! Not much came off, but she was happy about it. 

I shave my golden for allergy reasons, I hate doing it, but sometimes that's what needs to be done if your bathing weekly and have to get to the skin to help the problem.


----------



## PugChick (Nov 5, 2007)

goldenmnm said:


> Where i work, someone came in and wanted their Bulldog shaved.... we did it! Not much came off, but she was happy about it.


I would like to see the pictures of that! We get lots of pugs in to be shaved at work. That always amazes me. If you have any issues with dog hair being everywhere at all, a pug is the wrong dog to get!


I do shave my pom during the summer. With a full coat we were having tons of problems with heat stress. Shaved he has no problems with heat stress. He looks stupid, but he's happy and can run up and down the fence line like a moron without getting sick, so that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

goldenmnm said:


> Where i work, someone came in and wanted their Bulldog shaved.... we did it! Not much came off, but she was happy about it.
> 
> I shave my golden for allergy reasons, I hate doing it, but sometimes that's what needs to be done if your bathing weekly and have to get to the skin to help the problem.


Did she say why she wanted her Bulldog shaved? I thought the Corgi being done was bad.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

She wanted her shaved because of all the shedding hair.... there was no hair to shed, but whatever! We get alot of pugs to be shaved as well. They have a ton of hair!


----------

